# Mehrere Fragen, oha.. wer kann helfen? :) Shooter für Ultrabook



## Autom (4. Februar 2015)

*Mehrere Fragen, oha.. wer kann helfen?  Shooter für Ultrabook*

Hallo an alle Mitglieder hier. 

Ich habe mehrere Fragen und hoff ihr Fachleute hier könnt mir diese beantworten. Vorweg, ich kenne mich nicht sooo gut mit PC´s aus..

1. Ich suche gute Ego-Shooter Singelplayer ala COD1 und COD2.. also welche die "real" sind bzw. keine mit Monstern und Zombies etc..

Das Problem: Die Spiele müssen auf meinem Ultrabook laufen. Ich weiß, das ist nicht zum spielen gedacht.. Somit kommen wenn, dann auch nur ältere Spiele in betracht bis 2013 oder so, welche halt bei mir laufen. Das führt zu meiner zweiten Frage:

2. Ich habe einen Lenovo, iCore5, 8GB Arbeitsspeicher und eine Intel HD 4400 Grafikkarte. Bei DirectX steht bei mir, die Grafikkarte hat einen Gesamtspeicher von 1792 MB. Was ist damit gemeint? Kann ich damit also Spiele spielen, bei welchen 512MB RAM gefordert ist? Ich blicke da nicht wirklich druch, welche spiele gehen und welche nicht, wie bekomme ich das raus, ohne spiele umsonst zu kaufen??

 Bei Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements kommen bei mir Fehlermeldungen, das Programm erkennt meine Hardware nicht. Ich habe gelesen, dass die OnBoardgrafikkarten RAM aus dem Arbeitsspeicher generieren können. Passiert das automatisch oder muss ich das i-wo einstellen?

3. Welche Spiele müssten denn bei mir laufen, die wie unter 1. genannt sind?

4. Bei der COD Reihe sowie bei Battlefield blicke ich nicht mehr durch..kann mir bitte jemans sagen, welche davon sind für Windows und welche sind gute Singelplayer UND welche müssten davon bei mir laufen?

5. Ich habe Windows 8.1.. würde da COD 1 und 2 laufen? Zudem würde ich sehr gerne Return to Castle Wolfenstein spielen, weiß aber auch nicht ob das auf W8,1 läuft. Weiß das jemand von euch?

Sry der vielen Fragen..kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Danke


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

Autom schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Mitglieder hier.
> 
> Ich habe mehrere Fragen und hoff ihr Fachleute hier könnt mir diese beantworten. Vorweg, ich kenne mich nicht sooo gut mit PC´s aus..
> 
> ...


 Es ist so: das RAM reicht dann aus. Aber das heißt noch lange nicht, dass die Leistung des Grafikchips reicht, der nebenbei gesagt nur ein kleiner Zusatzchip ist, aber nicht wirklich eine Grafikkarte.

Hier hast du viele Spieletest mit dem Chip: Intel HD Graphics 4400 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ   da siehst du, das moderne Titel kaum laufen, aber so ein Titel wie CoD Ghost zumindest bei 1024-768 und minimalen Details noch spielbar ist - das hat damit zu tun, dass die Grafik im Kern auch auf alten Konsolen laufen muss, und deren Hardware wiederum ist aus heutigem Maßstab eher ein Witz    ABER diese 42 FPS kamen mit einem _ThinkPad X1 Carbon Touch 20A8-003UGE_ zustande (klick mal einfach auf den FPS-Wert, dann poppen weitere Infos auf), das hat nen core i7 4600U - es kann also auch nur durch die CPU "gerettet" werden, mit Deiner CPU aber geht es vlt doch nicht...   

Anderes Beispiel: schau mal die beiden Werte bei CoD Black OPs 2 - da gibt es einmal unter 25, einmal über 35 FPS, und der Unterschied auf dem Papier ist eben ein core i5 vs i7. 

Battlefield 3 und 4 aber werden definitiv nicht laufen! 






> Bei Can You RUN It | Can I run that game | Game system requirements kommen bei mir Fehlermeldungen, das Programm erkennt meine Hardware nicht. Ich habe gelesen, dass die OnBoardgrafikkarten RAM aus dem Arbeitsspeicher generieren können. Passiert das automatisch oder muss ich das i-wo einstellen?


 ich würde so einem "Test" nicht vertrauen, grad mit Laptop-Hardware, die nur schwer einzuschätzen ist. Denn selbst wenn die technischen Eckdaten identisch sind, gibt es schnell mal 20-30% Leistungsunterschied, weil der Laptophersteller die Hardware anders einbindet. Und so eine Seite testet ja nicht wirklich Dein Notebook, sondern schaut nur in einer Datenbank nach. Dazu kommt: die Datenbanken werden natürlich hauptsächlich mit Erfahrungen von Desktop-PCs gefüttert. D.h.. selbst wenn die Laptophardware erkannt wird, wären die Ergebnisse relativ unzuverlässig.




> 3. Welche Spiele müssten denn bei mir laufen, die wie unter 1. genannt sind?
> 
> 4. Bei der COD Reihe sowie bei Battlefield blicke ich nicht mehr durch..kann mir bitte jemans sagen, welche davon sind für Windows und welche sind gute Singelplayer UND welche müssten davon bei mir laufen?


 Geh dazu eben mal die Liste aus dem Link durch - ich weiß jetzt auch nicht, was genau du mit COD 1 und 2 meinst. Wenn du mit COD 2 das ganz alte CoD meinst, das im WK2 spielt: das sollte bestimmt locker laufen. Selbst CoD 4 - Modern Warfare müsste an sich locker laufen - ich hatte mal 2006 ein Samsung-Notebook gekauft mit ner AMD X700, damit ging CoD 4 problemlos - und die wird deutlich schwächer als die HD4400 eingestuft. 

Wenn du aber mit CoD 2 schon CoD Modern Warfare 2 meinst: schwierig...    ich MEINE auch das lief noch mit dem Samsung-Notebook, aber sicher bin ich nicht...



Wegen Windows würd ich dann jeweils recherchieren, wenn du dich für das ein oder andere Spiel entschieden hast.


----------



## Autom (4. Februar 2015)

Hey, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort! 
Jetzt verstehe ich das etwas besser, Danke. Ja mit CoD 1 und 2 meinte ich die ganz alten. Wahrscheinlich laufen die aber unter Windows 8.1 eh nicht =/

Jedoch bringt mich das zu weiteren Fragen, du meintest: CoD 4 - Modern Warfare müsste locker laufen, bei CoD Modern Warfare 2 könnte es aber schwierig werden. Wieso? Ist das CoD MW 4 nicht neuer als das CoD MW 2? Wenn 4 läuft dann doch 2 auch oder?

Und überhaupt finde ich die ganze Spielreihe für den PC wie ein Jungel für mich.. Kannst du mir bitte die ganzen CoD´s mal auflisten, welches davon Singelplayer sind und welche davon bei mir laufen müssten? Egal wie alt..ich denke spiele bis vllt 2012 sollten bestimmt gehen..hoffe ich zumindst..

Genauso blicke ich bei der Battlefield Serie nicht durch. Kannst du mir das bitte auch kurz erklären? Ich las wo, Battlefield: Bad Company 2 soll ein super Singelplayer sein, der ist ja alt und läuft bei mir bestimmt. Wieso gibt es z.B. kein Bad Company 1? Das ist doch echt wirr..

Was denkst du über Metro 2033? Und die ersten FarCry? Die sollten doch auch gehen.. Habe gehört das sollen super Singelplayer sein!?

Danke dir! LG


----------



## Bonkic (4. Februar 2015)

Autom schrieb:


> Jedoch bringt mich das zu weiteren Fragen, du meintest: CoD 4 - Modern Warfare müsste locker laufen, bei CoD Modern Warfare 2 könnte es aber schwierig werden. Wieso? Ist das CoD MW 4 nicht neuer als das CoD MW 2? Wenn 4 läuft dann doch 2 auch oder?



call of duty 4 - modern warfare (1) ist der vorgänger von call of duty: modern warfare 2.
da wurde die normale nomenklatur durchbrochen (also: cod, cod 2, cod 3 etc.)



> Und überhaupt finde ich die ganze Spielreihe für den PC wie ein Jungel für mich.. Kannst du mir bitte die ganzen CoD´s mal auflisten, welches davon Singelplayer sind und welche davon bei mir laufen müssten?



cods haben eigentlich alle einen (eher kurzen) sp-teil.



> ich las wo, Battlefield: Bad Company 2 soll ein super Singelplayer sein, der ist ja alt und läuft bei mir bestimmt. Wieso gibt es z.B. kein Bad Company 1? Das ist doch echt wirr..



bad company 1 gibts durchaus - allerdings nur auf konsolen. 



> Was denkst du über Metro 2033? Und die ersten FarCry? Die sollten doch auch gehen.. Habe gehört das sollen super Singelplayer sein!?



mal so pauschal:
starten werden mutmaßlich die allermeisten der genannten spiele.
ob die aber selbst mit niedrigsten einstellungen auch nur halbwegs spielbar sein werden, ist schwer zu sagen. 
auch das alter taugt da nicht unbedingt als kriterium: crysis ist inzwischen über 7 jahre alt. trotzdem glaub ich kaum, dass das mit einem onboard-chip spaß machen kann.

wie siehts denn zb mit half-life 2 aus? hast du das gespielt?

edit:
du könntest mal bei youtube suchen: also 'spielename + intel hd4400'

da findet man nämlich zb so was:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dc3efyDDb6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



angeblich läuft demzufolge sogar bf4 noch mit passablen 40 bis 50 frames.
vermutlich low details und sehr niedrige auflösung. aber immerhin. 
wobei ich selbst das kaum glauben kann.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Februar 2015)

Autom schrieb:


> Hey, vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort!
> Jetzt verstehe ich das etwas besser, Danke. Ja mit CoD 1 und 2 meinte ich die ganz alten. Wahrscheinlich laufen die aber unter Windows 8.1 eh nicht =/
> 
> Jedoch bringt mich das zu weiteren Fragen, du meintest: CoD 4 - Modern Warfare müsste locker laufen, bei CoD Modern Warfare 2 könnte es aber schwierig werden. Wieso? Ist das CoD MW 4 nicht neuer als das CoD MW 2? Wenn 4 läuft dann doch 2 auch oder?


 Nein: CoD ist auf dem PC der Nachfolger von CoD2 (CoD3 gab es nur für Konsolen), und CoD 4 wiederum war das erste "Modern Warfare". CoD MW 2 ist also CoD 5  

Dann folgte CoD Black OPs, dann CoD MW3, dann CoD Black OPs 2, dann CoD Ghosts und nun CoD Advanced Warfare. Nen Singleplayermodus haben die alle. 




> Genauso blicke ich bei der Battlefield Serie nicht durch. Kannst du mir das bitte auch kurz erklären? Ich las wo, Battlefield: Bad Company 2 soll ein super Singelplayer sein, der ist ja alt und läuft bei mir bestimmt. Wieso gibt es z.B. kein Bad Company 1? Das ist doch echt wirr..


 da bin ich mir nicht so sicher, aber erst kommt Bad Company 2, dann BF3 und dann BF4. 




> Was denkst du über Metro 2033? Und die ersten FarCry? Die sollten doch auch gehen.. Habe gehört das sollen super Singelplayer sein!?


 Metro ist sehr anfordernd. Far Cry 1 oder auch noch 2 könnten laufen. Vlt steht davon ja auch was in der Liste?

Hast du denn keines des Games bereits?


Und wäre ein wenig "SciFi" denn okay, siehe Bonkics Tipp HalfLife 2.



PS: so oder so kann es auch sein, dass ein Game rein von der Leistung her laufen würde, es aber mit den nicht grad standardmäßigen Grafikchips bei Notebooks dann nicht funktioniert


----------



## Lightbringer667 (5. Februar 2015)

Du könntest es auch mit Crysis mal probieren. Zwar wird da im letzten viertel auf Monster geschossen, davor ist es aber nen schöner offener "normaler" Shooter. Ist halt nen SciFi Setting und nicht "real". Vllt. Ist auch die Medal of Honor Reihe mal einen Blick wert. Gerade der 2010er Reboot sollte auch auf deiner Hardware noch passabel laufen. 
CoD müsste eigentlich inklusive Modern Warfare 2 auch noch Spielbar sein. 

Was man halt immer mitdenken muss: Viele der Militärshooter sind doch hauptsächlich auf Multiplayer ausgelegt. Die Kampagne ist eher schmückendes Beiwerk, auch wenn sie im Falle der CoD Spiele recht aufwendig gemacht ist.


----------



## Chemenu (5. Februar 2015)

Mir hat damals Shadow Ops: Red Mercury ganz gut gefallen. 
Die Singleplayer Kampagne ist ähnlich wie CoD. Grafik ist zwar recht veraltet mittlerweile, dafür dürfte es aber auch auf einem Ultrabook sehr gut laufen.
Ob es auf Win 8.1 läuft weiß ich allerdings nicht. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hab ich es unter Win 7 (64 Bit) gespielt.


----------



## svd (5. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auch viel Spaß mit einigen Spielen der "Delta Force" Reihe, zB den ersten drei Teilen, oder auch "Black Hawk Down" (was ich aber recht schwer fand).

Auch die actionreicheren "Rainbow Six" Ableger könntest du dir ansehen, das wären "Lockdown" und die beiden "Vegas" Teile.

Die "Brothers in Arms" Reihe wäre auch empfehlenswert, auch wenn Squadmanagement und häufiges Flankieren notwendig ist.


----------

